# DMae is freaking PIMP!



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Seriously. Like Tommy's post says, GO GET SOME OF THIS. I took my first dose today and within half an hour my dr was completely gone. The effect lasted for 5 hours. I was driving this afternoon and I seriously felt like the Double Rainbow guy. I was like "It's so vivid and bright!!" LOL. But seriously that crap is the shiznit. Fo real.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Seriously. Like Tommy's post says, GO GET SOME OF THIS. I took my first dose today and within half an hour my dr was completely gone. The effect lasted for 5 hours. I was driving this afternoon and I seriously felt like the Double Rainbow guy. I was like "It's so vivid and bright!!" LOL. But seriously that crap is the shiznit. Fo real.


Haha you so ghetto, Sarah!! Loves it


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

YAY, I FEEL VALIDATED!!! LOL. seriously though, i'm stoked that it's working for you the way it did for me. i felt the same way after taking it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> YAY, I FEEL VALIDATED!!! LOL. seriously though, i'm stoked that it's working for you the way it did for me. i felt the same way after taking it.


i need to try this dude


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

insaticiable said:


> Haha you so ghetto, Sarah!! Loves it


Sho' nuff. Go on brush yo shoulders off. Ladies is pimps too.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Tommygunz said:


> YAY, I FEEL VALIDATED!!! LOL. seriously though, i'm stoked that it's working for you the way it did for me. i felt the same way after taking it.


Yeah it's freaking awesome and you're awesome for finding it and telling everyone about it and sending me some. You rule!


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Definitely going to buy some of this. Sounds like its worth a try







.


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

keep us updated! wouldnt be insane if this helped everyone. all those hours spent searching for a magical cure could be worth it. Tommy how did you come across DMAE?


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats... Man i wish i felt this way after taking it.. no doubt it's a good product for some but it didn't help me out too much... But that's the thing about dp/dr you gotta find what works for you..


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Now I will ask demand my psychiatrist prescribe dmae.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone who has severe DP/DR get any benefits from this? I've been severely ill so long. How long does it take to work?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Brando2600 said:


> Now I will ask demand my psychiatrist prescribe dmae.


just buy it online man. hell, i'll send you some if you can't get it without a prescription.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

opie37060 said:


> Congrats... Man i wish i felt this way after taking it.. no doubt it's a good product for some but it didn't help me out too much... But that's the thing about dp/dr you gotta find what works for you..


what brand did you use for the dmae. i remember you said it didn't help you before and i'm wondering if brand had anything to do with it. it should have an impact regaurdless if it's of high quality.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Tommy, could you answer my question that is a few posts back here. I have SEVERE DP, you know of anyone who benefited from DMAE and how long until they felt some relief? Need help, meds aren't working and this illness has taken away much of my life. Thanx dude.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

most people i know of that have tried it felt results the first day. just go get some. it's only like five to ten bucks at a supplement store. really i think the more severe your dp is, the more you'll feel it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

haha Sarah you are awesome


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

surfingisfun001 said:


> haha Sarah you are awesome


Lol Kenny. I sure am!


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Here it's only "available" at a single online store in the entire country and it's listed as out of stock for months ever since Tommygunz wrote about it. And now I hear somebody's DP went away with it.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Just wanted to post this, as I want people to really consider weather they need a stimulant or not. Not trying to spoil anything! Choline has also been talked about here, so if you need an alternative, maybe that is worth a shot? Funny that all the DMAE is sold out though.. lol. The world is packed with DP sufferers!!

*DMAE Cautions*

There are no known negative drug or nutrient interactions. It is thought that DMAE can make epilepsy and bipolar depression worse; thus, it is advised that those with these health problems avoid DMAE.

DMAE can also be overstimulating for some people, perhaps causing muscle tension or insomnia, so individuals experiencing such difficulties are advised to discontinue use of DMAE.

*DMAE Side Effects*

In taking DMAE, it is generally recommended that individuals begin with low dosages (125mg) and slowly increase up to 500mg/day as needed. Overdosing can cause insomnia, headaches or muscle tension that usually disappear when dosage is lowered. DMAE was first considered a stimulant because it controls alertness and causes changes like those produced by amphetamines (Murphress, H.B ).

No serious adverse effects have ever been reported, but persons having epilepsy, bipolar disorder, or manic depression should not use DMAE.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Took it a year ago - it caused difficulties but can remember what. It is suppose to boost acetylcholine and number of neural circuit with acetylcholine work with dopamine (my issue). So lets try this again&#8230;

November 11:

09:00 took 150 mg
12:00 felt like I'm going to puck. Anxiety is getting bad. Had to take a Xanax to help but didn't work
15:00 starting to feel better - physical activity may be helping
18:00 effect are gone

There was a slight worsening of visual problems and anxiety hit the roof. Fortunately it wore off quickly. Guess this one isn't for me. Thank you york for the info on restrictions.

At least it helps some of you folks


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Took it a year ago - it caused difficulties but can remember what. It is suppose to boost acetylcholine and number of neural circuit with acetylcholine work with dopamine (my issue). So lets try this again&#8230;
> 
> November 11:
> 
> ...


Well, anxiety is not one of my problems. So it might be helpful for me, if only it came back on stock at that damn online store.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> just buy it online man. hell, i'll send you some if you can't get it without a prescription.


Is this your full time job?









Great to see someone so dedicated to helping others. I will try it when i get my hands on some.. every pharmisist and even health shop worker said,
'Sorry? DEMA?'
'No, D.M.A.E'
'Right.. DMEA?'
'No, DMAE. Have you got any?'
'Never heard of it. Julieeee, ever heard of it?'
'Nah. Sorry'


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

nah, just doin what i can to help. thats funny that you're having trouble finding it. it's pretty common stuff. where do you live. it's prescription in some countries.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

What brand should I buy? I got gnc's 250mg brand and cut the pills in half to cut down on the mg, but i didn't notice a huge difference, please let it be the brand.. even though gnc is suppose to be the bee's knees.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> What brand should I buy? I got gnc's 250mg brand and cut the pills in half to cut down on the mg, but i didn't notice a huge difference, please let it be the brand.. even though gnc is suppose to be the bee's knees.


that's the one i bought as well, and i just took the whole 250 mg and didn't notice anything different.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

For those that worked which brand did you use?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

I've tried three brands and jarrow formulas is the best by far. I wouldn't waste time or money on any other brand. I can't stress it enough. I've seen so many people ignore my advice and try a different brand with little to no improvement. Get jarrow.


----------

